# JR. Aaron Rhodium/Black Titanium dressed in a Jerry Bailey Gisi blank



## Band Saw Box (Jun 3, 2016)

I picked up the kit and blank ato the MAPG from Jon David Jones of Signature Pen Supply. I love Jerry's blanks, they take a bit more time and work but the end results are worth it. I sanded to 600 grit and finished with 3 coats of Aussie oil a finish Barry Gross of Arizona Silhouette. All C  & C welcome. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jun 3, 2016)

Beautiful pen Dan! Your work is top notch!
How do you like the new finish so far?


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 3, 2016)

That's awesome.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks so much for your comment Charlie. So far I like it, really easy to use. I'm taking it to work to day to show off but mainly to see how it will hold up to sweat. 
Thanks  alot Jim for your comment.


----------



## mark james (Jun 3, 2016)

Charlie_W said:


> Beautiful pen Dan! Your work is top notch!
> How do you like the *new finish* so far?



I'm also curious, Dan.

Does appear to be one to be careful of (as are many other finishes).

http://www.ubeaut.com.au/aussie.htm

http://www.ubeaut.com.au/pfd/Aussie Oil 2015.pdf

Beautiful Pen!  A great blank and you did it justice. :good:


----------



## Band Saw Box (Jun 3, 2016)

Thank you very much Mark for the comment. I was a bit unsure about it when I read the MSDS. But as you said you have to be careful with any finish. The four I used were about 1 drop each.


----------



## mark james (Jun 3, 2016)

Band Saw Box said:


> Thank you very much Mark for the comment. I was a bit unsure about it when I read the MSDS. But as you said you have to be careful with any finish. The four I used were about 1 drop each.



I was in no respect being critical of Aussie Oil; I just personally have to be very careful of my finishes.  Just getting a handle on some serious reactions (permanent dermatitis) for the past 2 1/2 years on a suspected sensitivity that started with Urethanes.

Just a FYI for any folks with little experience/knowledge on the underlying chemicals in the finishes you may try (as well as sensitivities to certain species of woods)...  be careful, use proper ventilation, read and stay informed, follow any/all safety precautions.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm very happy with how Aussie Oil held up conditions that would have really impacted other friction finishes. It got very warm in my department yesterday I had the pen in my shirt pocket the part of the pen that was closest to my skin after 8 hours the finish still  looks like it did before I started work. The first photo is the part of the pen that was closest to my skin and the second is the opposite side.


----------



## Pat Keefe (Jun 4, 2016)

Dan, to allow the Aussie Oil to really shine, sand to at least #1200, then Ubeaut's Triple E, which the grit range is between starts about #4000 breaking down to #20000. 

For all my wood pens, I sand to #800, then MM to #12000, then Triple E, then the finish, 4 coats of Aussie oil, more or less a smear on the rag is enough at the highest speed your lathe will go. You must shake the bottle vigorously for a minute or two, pretend you are playing the Maracas :laugh:

I like the pen and the finish.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks Pat. I see if I can find Ubeaut's Triple E a give it a try. On my pen I sanded to 800 grit and micro meshed using the last 4 grits. I applied it using a paper towel with my lathe running at about 3800 RPM'S. It is super easy to use.


----------



## Pat Keefe (Jun 4, 2016)

Dan, I'm lucky that I know Neil, the owner and manufacturer of the Ubeaut range. His instruction is to apply the finish with the work piece stationary, rubbing with the grain, then crank the lathe to max speed and use the same section of cloth and polish the piece. The instructions are on the Ubeaut website. NSW Rosewood turned up a treat, my Mum was impressed with her Mother's Day present this year.

Arizona Silhouette has EEE.

A note on the pic, I have tried to brighten it using software as the original is quiet dark, poor or non existent photography skills


----------



## Band Saw Box (Jun 4, 2016)

Pat I'll try that next time and I check Arizona Silhouette for EEE


----------

